# Floppy Ears



## opezi

I'm just curious as to how many of you chi owners have a chi whose ears never went fully erect. There were times when Mia was a pup and I thought her ears would finally stand up and stay, but it never happened. I don't love her any less, but I was really looking forward to those big ears!

Here are her little flops!


----------



## jesuschick

Ruby says hi to Mia, her fellow floppy-eared friend! Ruby is 3 years old and this is just how her ears have decided to be. Ruby and I think Mia is beautiful and perfect just how she is!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

My best friend has a chi with floppy ears. He really wouldn't be the same without them, I think it adds so much character! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I am also a fan of the floppy eared Chi, I think it looks adorable. All of mine have erect ears though, my two puppies never had floppy ears at all


----------



## opezi

Awe, ruby is gorgeous! Since Mia has floppy ears, is black and small, people often think she is a black lab puppy! Ha!


----------



## Chiluv04

Awe. Both floppy eared doggies are adorable. Baileys ears are only flopping in the morning when he wakes up!
View attachment 40346



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick

opezi said:


> Awe, ruby is gorgeous! Since Mia has floppy ears, is black and small, people often think she is a black lab puppy! Ha!


Thanks! I get the same thing. People ALWAYS ask what kind of dog she is. Some say, "Oh, really?" when I say Chihuahua. I like to tell those people that she is a teacup Rhodesian Ridgeback (haha! I am naughty):


----------



## Teddy76

Loving the floppy ears  so cute 





x


----------



## Lilys Mum

I love the floppy ears. When I got Lily she was already 4 months so I never got to see her ears floppy


----------



## opezi

jesuschick said:


> Thanks! I get the same thing. People ALWAYS ask what kind of dog she is. Some say, "Oh, really?" when I say Chihuahua. I like to tell those people that she is a teacup Rhodesian Ridgeback (haha! I am naughty):
> http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r200/kkawallek/Hope Landry/chivas-home-web1-1.jpg


Haha very funny of you! Yeah whenever I say she's a chihuahua, people seem to be in disbelief.


----------



## goldenrule3

one of mine has floppy ears, and the puppy's stand up 98% of the time but decide to flop on occasion for a few hours ( maybe they get tired hehe)


----------



## opezi

goldenrule3 said:


> one of mine has floppy ears, and the puppy's stand up 98% of the time but decide to flop on occasion for a few hours ( maybe they get tired hehe)


AW!! Yours are way cute! :coolwink:


----------



## Graciesmom

Bailey is so adorable!! Love the colors!


----------



## Graciesmom

Gracie's ears stood up about 2 weeks ago, she's 3 months old


----------

